# 64 Tranny filter kit



## Jimconv64 (Apr 9, 2010)

Was looking to change the filter on my 2 speed automatic in my 64 GTO. Just getting it going after 21 years in the garage. Where can I buy a filter and gasket kit? I'm looking to get her running right, then off to the shop for new paint, top, and interior.















Thanks in advance
Jim


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

That would be the 2-speed ST300? I don't think you will find it locally. I do see them sold online and you may have to source one that way.


----------



## Jimconv64 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah.. local not happening, searching online , but not finding the definitive part. Was hoping someone might post a link to a place that specializes in old tranny parts.


----------

